# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çka i nevojitet më shumë Kosovës?

## ARIANI_TB

Çka i nevojitet më shumë Kosovës?

1. Liberalizimi i vizave?

2. Njohja ndërkombëtare?

3. Punësimi?

----------


## king of queens

Punesimi, per mendimin tim.

P.s. Votime dhe sondazhe, por nuk po shoh ndonje vend per te votuar.

----------


## Nete

Dihet qka i nevojitet...Punesimi.

----------


## dijetari

Punsimi ,sepse nuk do te mirreshem me njeri tjetrin ,Ariani TB.

----------


## halla mine

ALBINI dhe vetem ALBINI.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Çka i nevojitet më shumë Kosovës?
> 
> 1. Liberalizimi i vizave?
> 
> 2. Njohja ndërkombëtare?
> 
> 3. Punësimi?


skemi nevoj per liberalizim te vizave skemi nevoj per njohje nderkombtare kemi nevoj per punsim kemi nevoj per ushtri kemi nevoj te ndertojm nje shtet te fort dhe qe kujdeset per popullin dhe qe te naj ket lakmi evropa dhe gjith bota

----------


## loneeagle

politikan patriot 

po te ken ket i arrijn ato pa problem

----------


## Zoti Basha

Te emigrojne ne mase ata me mendesi socialiste. Nga pervoja shqiptare e 90-es, mund te them qe eshte gjeja me e mire qe mund ti ndohi nje vendi te varfer.

----------


## Drenica 97

punesimi,zhvillimi ekonomik,dhe ajo qe thot Zoti Basha............

----------


## B.C.B

kosoves i nevoitet nje politike e shendosh,pa varra...
i nevoitet albin kurti dhe te gjithe ata qe jan patriot e njerez te shkolluar pernime,jo kjo klase e katunarve qe me fol nuk jane msu qe 40 vjet apo 50 apo sa i kan burrat e dheut e nuk dijne me fol shqip..kosoves i nevoitet nje bashkim i popullit rreth nje ideje te perbashket.kur i kem keto,atehere do ti kemi edhe liberalizimin,zhvillimin ekonomik etj.me keta politikan qe prej baglave te katunit e prej zyreve te ish-jugosllavise,udheheqin kosoven(nje pjese te teritorit),kurr drit skem me pa.

----------


## fegi

...........................

----------


## Enii

Ndjekje politikash te zgjuara , si dhe politikane te ndershem !

----------


## alem_de

Goja te lumte eni. << Politikan te ndershem e atedhe dashes>>

----------


## iLirjam

> Goja te lumte eni. << Politikan te ndershem e atedhe dashes>>


i bashkohem kti zinxhiri,,

desha te shtoj edhe njohjet e Reja!!Nga vende qe akoma se kan njohur Kosoven.

----------


## halla mine

> politikan patriot





> Ndjekje politikash te zgjuara , si dhe politikane te ndershem !





> Goja te lumte eni. << Politikan te ndershem e atedhe dashes>>


*Keshtu kam thene edhe une.. qka po perseritni..!*



> ALBINI dhe vetem ALBINI.

----------


## Kandy*

> Çka i nevojitet më shumë Kosovës?


Mend dhe vetem mend, pastaj te tjerat vine shume lehte.

----------


## bluetone

> Çka i nevojitet më shumë Kosovës?
> 
> 1. Liberalizimi i vizave?
> 
> 2. Njohja ndërkombëtare?
> 
> 3. Punësimi?


Antaresimi ne kombet e bashkuara dhe punesimi

----------


## geom

> Çka i nevojitet më shumë Kosovës?
> 
> 1. Liberalizimi i vizave?
> 
> 2. Njohja ndërkombëtare?
> 
> 3. Punësimi?


Popullit Kosovar punesimi i duhet shume por pervec se njohja nderkombetare i duhet nje ndihme e madhe nderkombetare serioze e jo sa per sy e faqe.Shume e shume te tjera i nevojiten..
Kurse politikaneve Kosovar me ne krye Hashim Thacin i nevojitet nje dajak i mire se po ja marrin shpirtin Kosoves me keq se Serbi.

----------


## drenicaku

Asnje nuk ja kini qellu
KOSOVES ME SE SHUMTI I DUHEN MEND,kur ti kete keto do ti kemi te gjitha,ju e dini qe tugjar bagetish sot jan sharru ne kolltuqe e na udheheqin,prandaj une nuk shof qe do ket perspektiv,tek e fundit cili shqiptar nuk do kishte ik nga kosova po ti ipej rasti,sigurish jo pse e ka mire ketu

----------


## Hard

....Kosoves i nevojitet Qenet endacak mi eliminu dhe Rrugaqet e Albin tadqi kurtiq mi mshel nburg ....se keta po e shkatrrojn dhe pengojn Shtetitn qe te mos ec para...
pa eliminimin e ketyre dy dukurive Kosova nuk do te ec perpara....

----------

